# SR20DET Overall Engine Dimensions



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

Hello all,

I know this is my first post...but I pretty much subscribed to this forum to ask this question, which I could not find by searching your archives. I'm looking to swap a red top SR20DET engine into my 1966 Toyota Corona (pictures here...http://rogerkung.hypermart.net/~chou/stuff.html) and in order to see if the fit is good, I need to know the overall dimensions of the SR20DET.

All of these are with ALL the accessories on - intake manifold, turbo, etc.

1st dimension - how big is the SR20DET from the farthest point on the passenger side to the farthest point on the drivers side? The engine bay of the corona is shaped like a V whereas the 510 and the 240SX bays don't have slanted sides - I'm scared the alternator, turbo, etc. won't fit.

2nd dimension - the distance from the point closest to the firewall on the block to the point farthest away from the firewall, including the accessory pullies, etc. If I can't wedge a Radiator and a small FMIC into whatever space I have left, I'm screwed.

3rd dimension - the distance from the bottom of the oil pan to the top of the valve cover. I'm pretty sure the fit is good in this respect, but I heard the SR20DET was an exceptionally tall engine.

Hopefully someone has a non-installed engine that they can measure for me. I might be interested in selling the Corona too (to pay for a Datsun 510 to do the same swap with, much easier) so if you're interested, throw me an e-mail.

Thanks so much for your time!
Justin Chou


----------

